# Depotting Urban Decay



## Eemaan (Feb 18, 2006)

Has anyone tried this? Is it done in the same way as depotting mac eyeshadows? Im very eager to depot my chopper eyeshadow...


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Feb 18, 2006)

yip, i've done it. there is a tut around, it's the same principle as for mac i'll look around for it.

here we go:
http://www.makeupaddict.org/udtindepot.html
http://www.makeupaddict.org/udflipdepot.html

don't know which type you're e/s is.


----------



## Eemaan (Feb 18, 2006)

thank you...exactly what i was looking for, what a great website. Thanks again!


----------



## joyousdays (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *turtle_pixie_* 
_yip, i've done it. there is a tut around, it's the same principle as for mac i'll look around for it.

here we go:
http://www.makeupaddict.org/udtindepot.html
http://www.makeupaddict.org/udflipdepot.html

don't know which type you're e/s is._

 
ooh~finally I got the way to depot UD's e/s, thank you


----------



## mskitchmas (Sep 23, 2006)

hi there

i've depotted the flip tops with a piece of parchment and a regular clothes iron and found it to be really easy, and no burning plastic!

just take care when handling, the UD shadows are softer than mac.


----------



## betseyjohnson (Oct 5, 2006)

and be careful when prying the plastic disk out of the pot, mine has almost gone flying out!


----------



## thewickedstyle (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *betseyjohnson* 

 
_and be careful when prying the plastic disk out of the pot, mine has almost gone flying out!_

 
Seriously, I accidentally "depotted" my YDK the other day when I was loading up my brush. It flew across my counter, I am SO lucky it didn't shatter.


----------



## Jacq-i (Oct 5, 2006)

I followed this tutorial to depot an Urban Decay eye shadow last week. It doesn't involve any flames, just a hair dryer.


----------



## bklyn (Mar 18, 2007)

i have needed this FOR-ever! thank you so much. that's a mac 4 pan palette in the 1st depotting tut right?


----------



## jenn2 (Apr 6, 2007)

I've depotted 5 of my UD eyeshadows, 4 of them successfully. I used a tutorial for depotting MAC e/s, and it worked well. I find the UD eyeshadows alot softer than MACs though, so be careful.


----------



## apocalypgloss (Aug 26, 2011)

Has anyone tried depotting the Stardust shadows?  I've found tons of info on the regular pots when I googled it but no one is talking about the Stardusts.  I've got three I forget I have because I'm all about palette these days.


----------



## apocalypgloss (Sep 2, 2011)

Following up my own question with an answer for anyone out there who is wondering the same thing.

  	The Stardust shadows are insanely easy to depot.  Heat the bottom, slide an X-acto or box cutter in between the pan and the bottom and lift.  These came out easier than any of my other depots, ever.  I was worried because the bottom was rubberized and there was no thin base like there is when a regular UD or MAC shadow is pried out of the case but it was fine.  Illamasqua were also similar to depot, though they needed to be much hotter than the Stardust.


----------

